# Insane results with iozone

## dE_logics

http://review.webasyst.net/DD/2.0/file_link.php?sl=ebce048fbaa48c8e79d540c8d0159e7b&DB_KEY=RFYzMDMy

Download the ods document and view.

These look like a benchmark of 9 to 10 ssd hard disks in RAID!! But in reality it's a cheep 4GB thumbdrive!

The first sheet (named kb) is the default generated benchmark of iobench in kilobytes/s..the second (named mb) I've reinterpreted the same in Mbytes/s.Last edited by dE_logics on Tue Oct 27, 2009 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ToeiRei

The link gives me a 404.

----------

## dE_logics

Sorry, it's fixed now.

----------

## dE_logics

No one has experience with iozone?

----------

## dE_logics

At least someone can acknowledge that those are benchmarks.

----------

## energyman76b

well, it looks like on

----------

## dE_logics

So there's a bug in iozone.

----------

## energyman76b

or you did it wrong which is a lot more likely.

----------

## dE_logics

I did - 

iozone -a -b results.xls -g 16000 -f /media/disk/tmp

Is there something wrong in this?

----------

## energyman76b

retry with the -o option

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, thanks, this time the results look real, but the reader results are still insane...

Here it is - 

http://review.webasyst.net/DD/2.0/file_link.php?sl=7f0618e62019d2a376aef7e41c189117&DB_KEY=RFYzMDMy

And what's "record size"?

----------

## energyman76b

I don't know  :Wink: 

----------

## dE_logics

I did search for it, but "record size" has lots of meanings.

No remedy to fix the read speeds?

----------

